# dalvik cache



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Will lowering or raising the heap size effect battery?

The app, PropModder has a million options, just wondering if they will allow for more battery.


----------



## DRTMI (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes it can adversely affect the battery if it is way off. Keep it around 32 +or-.

Sent from my EPAD using Tapatalk


----------

